# cpt code for deroofing Hidradenitis fistulas



## PattyGreen (Nov 13, 2014)

The physician made an incision to unroof and flush cavities and fistula tracts on the thigh for a patient with Hidradenitis then used a needle to put liquid nitrogen into the fistula tracks to destroy them. 8 bursts of LN2 done.
Time and effort was more than I&D and more than benign lesion destrtuction. 
Use what cpt code? 17999 for unlisted?
Thank you.


----------

